# Easy tricks for groomers



## Jonyface (Oct 18, 2013)

I want to start a bit of park soon. What are some easy tricks that are doable on side hits of groomers? What tricks/techniques should i know before entering the park?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Jonyface said:


> I want to start a bit of park soon. What are some easy tricks that are doable on side hits of groomers? What tricks/techniques should i know before entering the park?


Just go through the park and roll off the sides of the obstacles until you want to commit to something. There's no minimum criteria for going through the park.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll blast through your park throwing my steezy straight air indy grabs while flipping the bird screaming fuck the free world. :laugh:


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Ollies, nollies, 180s regular and switch. Lots of switch riding.


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

Learn to ride switch and practice all four 180s. In addition, don't cut across the landings of jumps and jibs or sit in the way after falling, unless you're actually hurt and incapable of moving.


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

sevenstarsfall said:


> Learn to ride switch and practice all four 180s. In addition, don't cut across the landings of jumps and jibs or sit in the way after falling, unless you're actually hurt and incapable of moving.


This. It's actually a good idea to learn this stuff first and then hit the park. I mean you can go straight to the park as long as you respect other riders and don't cut in front of other people hitting obstacles. There are way too many (mostly young) riders who don't give a fuck about other people trying to ride in the park. And you can easily learn the basics in the groomers, after that you'll be more confident to ride in the park :thumbsup:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Look at Jed's beginner ground trick videos at snomie.com. Well worth signing up for those well-made videos.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

trapper said:


> Look at Jed's beginner ground trick videos at snomie.com. Well worth signing up for those well-made videos.


Argh! Requires you to submit an email address even to watch a sample. Jed, I get that it's a business and all, but for me that's an instant walk-away moment.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Argh! Requires you to submit an email address even to watch a sample. Jed, I get that it's a business and all, but for me that's an instant walk-away moment.


Donutz, I'm usually the same way but if you have an email for this kind of stuff, I'll say the videos are well-enough produced that's it's worth signing up IMO.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Argh! Requires you to submit an email address even to watch a sample. Jed, I get that it's a business and all, but for me that's an instant walk-away moment.


Ban Jed! :laugh:

Donutz, it's 2013. You don't have a spam email address yet? I have one email just for signing up for shit. Separate from my financial account email address, etc. etc.


----------



## Jonyface (Oct 18, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I'll blast through your park throwing my steezy straight air indy grabs while flipping the bird screaming fuck the free world. :laugh:


Thats exactly what i thought


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> Ban Jed! :laugh:
> 
> Donutz, it's 2013. You don't have a spam email address yet? I have one email just for signing up for shit. Separate from my financial account email address, etc. etc.


Annnnddd.... banned! Just kidding, Jed, stop checking your title.

I used to create a new spambait address every once in a while, but the major free-account sites have tightened up on their requirements. yahoo now requires a cell phone number in order to create an account. I tried banging in some random phone numbers but no joy. Just haven't cared enough to put any effort into it. Suppose I could use guerrillamail or something, but my point to Jed was that unless I'm motivated for some other reason, I won't even go that far. What he needs is a partial lesson or short clip you can just click on to see the production values, with no hassle.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

+1 to previous replies. I'll add, practice straight lining. Being able to ride flat based with a relaxed balanced absorbent stance will really help with mounting features and hitting kickers and jumps. If you are completely balanced on take off then your jumps will be cleaner and have more control. 

Also, board grabs and spins are really fun.


----------

